# Boden-/Pflanzenfilter



## jora (14. Feb. 2008)

Hallo,

nachdem ich viel im Forum gelesen habe, möchte ich mir einen Boden-/Pflanzenfilter bauen.

Aus Bequemlichkeit und weil ich befürchte, dass Folie den Schilffwurzeln auf dauer nicht gewachsen ist, habe ich an zwei Kunstoffbehälter gedacht. 

Hatte zuerst Mörtelkübel im Visier, aber leider sind die zu klein.
Im Baumarkt und im Internet habe ich nichts passendes gefunden. 

Vielleicht hat hier jemand eine Idee, wo man solche Behälter günstig bekommen kann.
Die Behälter sollten ca. 100 - 130 cm lang, 40 - 50 cm breit und 50 - 60 cm tief sein.

Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (14. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Boden-/Pflanzenfilter*

Hi Jörg,

Mörtelkübel gibt es auch "eine Nummer grösser" ... nur heissen sie dann *Mörtelmulde*. 

Diese Tröge müssten so annähernd die Grösse haben die Du Dir vorstellst. Du kannst Sie bei jedem halbwegs gut sortierten Baustoffhändler bekommen,  ansonsten weiss bestimmt Tante Google eine Adresse.


----------



## Ulrich1956 (14. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Boden-/Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Jörg!
Mörtelkübel in rechteckiger Forrm gibt es einmal in 60 Liter und in 90 Liter im Baumarkt


----------



## Ulrich1956 (14. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Boden-/Pflanzenfilter*

Hollo Jörg!
Habe ich leider übersehen,du suchst ja 50-60 cm tief,diese sind nur 30 tief


----------



## jora (14. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Boden-/Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo,

erstmal vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen.  

@ Ludwig
Die Mörtelmulde hat schon in etwa die Maße. Nur leider sind die mit um die € 100/Stck. doch recht teuer.  

Hast Du vielleicht noch eine andere Idee.  


@ Ulrich
Ja, die Mörtelwanne sind mir 90l etwas klein. Dafür sind sie preislich interessant.



Wenn noch jemand eine Idee hat, wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Digicat (14. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Boden-/Pflanzenfilter*

Servus Jörg

Probiers einmal bei der Städtischen Straßenreinigung. Die machen auch wahrscheinlich den Winterdienst. Dort gibt es diese Streuboxen wo der Streusand aufbewahrt wird. Vielleicht haben sie eine defekte Box die entsorgt wird. Die sehen so aus.

Vielleicht wäre das, daß passende für dich. Nur so eine Idee.


----------



## herbi (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Boden-/Pflanzenfilter*

Servus Jörg,....


kannst du ihn, den BF, net selber machen?

Ich meine, mauern und statt Folie, nimmste Silolack??? 

Meiner ist zwar mit Folie,aber dafür gemauert!!  Kosten,....nimm die billigsten Betonsteine,.....! :smoki 

Schau mal auf meine HP da hab ich ihn eingestellt!!


----------



## SUI JIN (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Boden-/Pflanzenfilter*

Was sich auch hervorragend eignet sind IBC Container.

Die gibt es mit 500 - 1000 Liter Volumen, Kosten 25-100 EUR, je nach dem wo man sie kauft.

Gruß
Susanne


----------



## karsten. (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Boden-/Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo

mit etwas Geschick lässt sich aus einem IBC , wenn man ihn halbiert
für ganz kleines Geld ein sehr robustes Gefäß für einen bewachsenen Bodenfilter von 1220 x 2040 x 500 bauen .

wie groß wäre der Filter dann erst aus 2 IBC´s  
 

mfG

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2338/?q=neubau


----------



## Torsten. Z (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Boden-/Pflanzenfilter*

Also ich habe selbst einen BBF (bewachsenen Bodenfilter) im Einsatz. 
Die erste Frage sollte sein wie Groß ist dein Teich?
Danach sollte sich die Größe deines Filters richten. Mein Teich hat eine Größe von ca. 35m³, der Filter fast 5.26m³ Substrat das  heißt 4,5m³ gebrochener Blähton und als Deckschicht gegen Auf u. Wegschämmen 20/40mm Kies (1,26m³).

Hierbei ist auf eine sehr gute Vorabscheidung zu achten damit der BBF sich nicht zusetzt und du auch noch in 2-3 Jahren freude daran hast! Also darauf achten das er nicht zu klein gebaut wird dann bringt es nichts, ein oder zwei 90L Mörtelkübel sind in meinen Augen gänzlich ungeeignet. Er sollte eher schmal ca. 90cm sein dafür aber länger damit das Wasser auch  möglichst lange im Filter verweilt und das Substrat möglichst gleichmäßig durchströmt (Tief 80 bis 90 cm). 


Mein BBF:

Seiten Gemauert KS 17,5, Boden Beton 10cm Konisch zulaufend. Ausgelegt mit Teppich und einer 1mm Folie. 
Vorfilter Spaltsieb 40x80Cm Siebfläche -> 500L Helix Ruhend erst dann wird ein Teil des Wassers über einen Beipass aus dem Helix Filter in den BBF geleitet ca. 5000L bis 6000L die Stunde. Wie gesagt es sollte wie bei jeden Filter auf eine Gute Vorabscheidung geachtet werden. Warum gebrochenen Blähton verwenden? Sehr leicht und bietet Bakterien eine sehr hohe Ansiedlungsfäche.


Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Torsten. Z (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Boden-/Pflanzenfilter*

Leider kann ich nicht edittieren.
Meinte natürlich "_der Filter fast 5.26m³ Substrat das heißt 4m³ gebrochener Blähton und als Deckschicht gegen Auf u. Wegschämmen 20/40mm Kies (1,26m³)._"

Der Preis für diesen BBF lag komplett bei ca. 500€. Werde am WE mal einige Fotos machen wenn gewünscht und sie hier Posten?

Man sollte einen BBF auch über den Winter nicht abschalten so eine Filter ist für den Dauerbetrieb gebaut. Denn auch im Winter finden in einen BBF noch Biologische Prozesse statt, auch wenn sie auf sparflamme fahren.

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Digicat (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Boden-/Pflanzenfilter*

Servus Torsten

Danke für deinen Bericht  


> Werde am WE mal einige Fotos machen wenn gewünscht und sie hier Posten


Das würde mich schon interessieren, da ich mir so einen BBF auch bauen will.


----------



## jora (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Boden-/Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo an alle,

vielen Dank für die Anregungen.  
Werd mich am Wochenende mit allen Vorschlägen genauer beschäftigen. 

Sollte halt möglichst mit geringen Aufwand realisiert werden. Daher meine Idee mit dem Behältern. Von der ich mich noch nicht ganz lösen kann.  

@ Torsten
Mein Teich hat ca. knapp 8000l. Das Wasser kommt gefiltert in den BBF und fließt dann in einen Bachlauf. 

Bin noch "Frischling" auf dem Teichsektor. Erst seit 2007 dabei und hatte im letzten Jahr viele Algen. Daher dachte ich, dass ich das mit dem BBF etwas einschränken könnte und schaden kann es auf alle Fälle nicht  

An Fotos wäre ich sehr interessiert.

Über weitere Tipps und Vorschläge würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## SUI JIN (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Boden-/Pflanzenfilter*

Bitte beim Bau die Rückspülung zwecks Reinigung des Substrats nicht vergessen!


----------



## jora (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Boden-/Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo,

wollte den BBF ähnlich wie herbi bauen.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6903/?q=bodenfilter


----------



## Annett (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Boden-/Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Jörg.

Nur als Einwurf von mir - versuche Bachlauf und Rücklauf des biologischen Filters zumindest teilweise zu entkoppeln, sodass ersterer nicht IMMER "volle Pulle" mitlaufen muss!

Helmut (Digicat) hat dazu gerade hier ein Thema eröffnet, dass sich hoffentlich weiter füllt.  
Die Nachteile eines dauerhaft ungedrosselt mitlaufenden Bachlaufes sind für einen Teich, je nach Wohngegend, evtl. zu groß. 
Bei uns hier wird es z.B. schon mal bitter kalt im Winter und heiß im Sommer......


----------



## Torsten. Z (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Boden-/Pflanzenfilter*

Hier mal ein paar Bilder, im Hintergrund sieht man ein Teil des Vorfilters bestehend aus: Spaltsieb Filter (Sieb Größe 40x80cm), einer Kammer mit ruhenden Helix 14mm 500L. Von der Helix Kammer aus teilt sich das Wasser auf, ein Teil (5000L STD) gehen in den BBF der andere Teil 8000L STD gehen von dort aus direkt zurück in den Teich.

Für den BBF wurden 4m³ gebrochener Blähton und 1.2m³ Kies 8/16 u. 20/40 verbaut.







http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/495/bbf1wt7.jpg

Bilder vom Übergang, ca. 30 cm Bachlauf.

http://img125.imageshack.us/img125/6920/bbf4gv3.jpg

http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/7566/bbf3wo1.jpg

Für die Spühlung alle 2 - 3 Jahre mal befindet sich im BBF ein 100er Drainagerrohr welches an ein 250er KG Rohr angeschlossen ist. In dieses KG Rohr passt wunderbar eine Schmutzwasserpumpe mit welcher sich dann der Dreck gut abpumpen lässt.

_
EDIT by Annett: Und wieder ein Bild in einen Link verwandelt._


----------



## toschbaer (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Boden-/Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Jörg, 

ich habe auch ein Beispiel

 

So ist er aufgebaut:
Foto 
Zwischen den klein geschnittenden Jalusien habe ich dünnes Vlies gelegt!
Ich lasse den Kies- Pflanzenteich mit ca. 5.000 Lieter Wasser die Stunde laufen!

MfG
Friedhelm


----------



## jora (16. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Boden-/Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die ganzen Rückmeldungen und die tollen Fotos.  

Die Bachlauf Diskussion verfolge ich aufmerksam. Nur darauf verzichten möchte ich eigentlich nicht. Ist auch nur ein gaaaaanz kleiner Bachlauf.  

@ Friedhelm
Wie groß ist denn dein Pflanzteich?

Das Problem an diesem Forum ist, dass man soviel tolle Anregungen erhält, dass man danach ganz verwirrt ist und nicht mehr weiß, was man machen soll  

Damit ihr euch Vorstellen könnt, wie die Gegebenheiten bei mir sind, stelle ich noch ein paar Fotos rein, die ich gerade gemacht haben. 
Auf dem einen Bild habe ich versucht aufzuzeichnen (bitte nicht lachen wegen der Zeichnung ) wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe.

Als Alternative könnte ich auch die Quelle zum BBF umbauen. wäre aber wesentlich mehr Arbeit. 

Wie ist eure Meinung?


----------



## jora (16. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Boden-/Pflanzenfilter*

Hat nicht geklappt mit den Bildern. Waren zu groß.

Hoffentlich klappt´s jetzt.


----------

